# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Stopping Cycle early- Advice needed!!

## Footballtyme

Im 19 years old and want to stop running a test E cycle. I made a poor decision and begun doing a 10 week cycle of test E. 500mg split between two shots per week. i am currently only 3 shots into my cycle and want to abort. i also ran arimidex EOD for the past few days. Three times to be precise. I also have two 5000iu vials of HCG on hand that i planned to run from week 3-10. My 6 week pct consisted of clomid 50/50/25/25/25/25 and nolva 20/20/20/20/20/20. Now that im aborting my cycle this early, i need advice on what PCT i should be running. Thank you

----------


## Footballtyme

correction* Planned on running HCG from week 3 up until 4 days before i was planned to start PCT

----------


## MickeyKnox

start your pct. 6 wk pct is not necessary for test e alone. and it's irrelevant what you planned on doing or what you have on hand for future cycles.

----------


## Footballtyme

Just trying to give you guys as much info as i can about what i was doing. Do i start pct 2 weeks from my last test shot?

----------


## MickeyKnox

sorry that wasn't meant to be rude, was just giving you a heads up. if you're aborting you can start now.

----------


## Footballtyme

thanks for the advice. Ill start PCT then. Is any HCG needed? Also, would 3 weeks of PCT be okay? Maybe something like Clomid 50/25/25 and Nolva 20/20/20?

----------


## MickeyKnox

hcg during cycle is a great idea, but not during pct. i would stay at 4 wks bro just to be safe. sides can come back months later and bite you in the azz if your pct is not squared away properly. and it's a good idea to get blood work done, if you can, about 4-6wks AFTER pct.

----------


## Footballtyme

Okay. Ill do a 4 week PCT. Clomid 50/25/25/25 and nolva 20/20/20/20. Thanks for the advice!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

i'm embarrassed to say i JUST realized how old(young) you are. no wonder no one else was commenting in this thread. the vets and regulars are probably sick and tired of repeating themselves and sounding like a broken record. 

dood, when you complete your pct, don't even think of doing this again for at least another 6 years. i won't help you, and likely neither will anyone else who considers themselves responsible. had i saw your age in the first place i would not have responded. but, because i already started with you, this is my last piece of advice. up your clomid to 100 for the first week, then drop back to 50/50/25. and up your nolva first two weeks to 40, then 20/20. 

if you already took 50 clomid and 20 nolva today no worries, do 100 clomid tomorrow and 40 nolva and continue from there. 

good luck..

----------


## Footballtyme

It was a bad experience and i realized i didnt really need to use it. I was successfully getting bigger and stronger over the past 5 years training naturally with just a little creatine here and there. I am going to start pct tomorrow with the advice you have given me. I hope to learn from this and i really do feel ignorant for ignoring the hundreds of posts ive read about being "too young". You can bet i wont be touching this stuff for a long time. Its not worth it. I do appreciate your advice though. Thank you

----------


## Flier

Hmmm....
MickeyKnox gave you some good advise.
I don´t mean to confuse, but if it was me, I would not do PCT. Just do nothing...
Your feedback loop is sensing the elevated test, ie your Hyp/Pit is sensing this and adjusting their output of GNRH/LH/FSH, but I seriously doubt they turn the lights off because you did 3 shots of 250mgs test over a period of 10 days.
If you said u did Deca , I would say go ahead with the PCT, but not with Test E.
I don´t think there is a right or wrong answer here, this is just my opinion.
I think we should get some other opinions in here before you make a decision.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hmmm....
> MickeyKnox gave you some good advise.
> I don´t mean to confuse, but if it was me, I would not do PCT. Just do nothing...
> Your feedback loop is sensing the elevated test, ie your Hyp/Pit is sensing this and adjusting their output of GNRH/LH/FSH, but I seriously doubt they turn the lights off because you did 3 shots of 250mgs test over a period of 10 days.
> If you said u did Deca , I would say go ahead with the PCT, but not with Test E.
> I don´t think there is a right or wrong answer here, this is just my opinion.
> I think we should get some other opinions in here before you make a decision.


great comment and suggestion. although i am aware of the hypothalamus and pituitary glands and their respective functions, i'm unable to intelligently comment on how much build-up of exogenous test he has, or where the op's esterified levels are after 3 injections in 10 days. so i decided to error on the side of caution. having said that, i'm confident the levels of exogenous test are not anywhere near what they would be if he was half way through his cycle.

----------


## Footballtyme

thank you. i dont kno if it helps but its been six days since my last injection. i still havent started any type of PCT. I feel perfectly fine. Two days ago i went to get blood work and all my tests came back fine except i had high creatinine levels. 616 to be exact. Today i worked out and felt great. I still dont know if i should be running PCT or not... What do you guys think i should do? what would be the safest approach?

----------


## MickeyKnox

if your bloods came back fine, then just continue to monitor - it appears you'll be ok.

----------


## Prashant.coolguy10

Hey i started decca and testE 250mg for a week.my first shot of decca was on 26 th and testE was on 29th.i m having prob with heat,acne and pimples on my upper lip.i want to stop this cycle.do i need a pct ?

----------

